# Green terror not eating white poop



## fearnofish (Mar 10, 2012)

ok i'm thinking it's an internal parasite but what next. just put him in quarantine tank gonna add salt then what??????


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

need to diagnose to treat properly.


----------



## fearnofish (Mar 10, 2012)

all other fish in tank are fine water quality all in check. green terror has not eaten in about a week. diet did consist of BW and crisps. starting to notice a shrinking belly. white stringy poop thats all oh and still very active.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Internal parasite treatment results
Best info for you I could find with out knowing exactly what parasite ;there are many.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

^ +1 I would QT and medicate apropriatley


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

White stringy poop and not eating is a common ailment in discus. It's caused by flagellates and treated with Metronidazole Aquarium Fish Medications: Aquarium Solutions Metro+ Hole-in-head/Lateral Line Treatment

Your fish probably pick it up by the live BW's. 

To treat:

raise temperature to 88-90, mix the metro with very warm water to dissolve drug, then pour into QT tank. Change the water every other day and retreat for 10 days.


----------



## fearnofish (Mar 10, 2012)

awesome so hopefully it will work i just got the metro in mail but i need to know can i still run my filter with carbon or remove it?


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

fearnofish said:


> awesome so hopefully it will work i just got the metro in mail but i need to know can i still run my filter with carbon or remove it?


Do a 75% water change before dosing and remove carbon during the 10 day treatment. Redose every day - this is important because the drug only has an effective life of 8-10 hours. Some people does 2x a day but this gets very expensive. 

Change the water every 3 days unless you have an ammonia spike - Metro can affect your bio filter. Do ammonia checks every day. With an ammonia spike, you will need to change your water every day.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## fearnofish (Mar 10, 2012)

well still treating with metro with no response, water at 89 deg treating once a day soaking blood worms in mixture, treating entire water column still will not eat


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

Can you post a photo?


----------



## fearnofish (Mar 10, 2012)

Berylla, i just uploaded the pics still not eating its about a month now how long can they live without eating


----------



## fearnofish (Mar 10, 2012)

sorry first time uploading it ended up in the main gallery


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

fearnofish said:


> well still treating with metro with no response, water at 89 deg treating once a day soaking blood worms in mixture, treating entire water column still will not eat



Looked at the photo - he's young looking. Fish can survive months without eating. I'm concerned that he won't eat since these type of cichlids attack food. Just want to confirm:

1. 10 day metro treatment at 89 degrees
2. not eating still, even blood worms
3. white poo still


----------



## fearnofish (Mar 10, 2012)

treated the water column for about 8 days not 10 was getting low on metro. so i soak the bloodworms every other day with the little bit i have left. i try to feed him. yes still white poop just checked him out had a little bit hanging.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You should get hold of (PM) inkmaker.Charles has levamisole for nematodes,and could ship to you quick if that is whats needed.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Bumping for Charles.


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

fearnofish said:


> treated the water column for about 8 days not 10 was getting low on metro. so i soak the bloodworms every other day with the little bit i have left. i try to feed him. yes still white poop just checked him out had a little bit hanging.


This reads like a Protozoa has taken over the throat and intestinal track. There are several that take over in some moods that slow down the flow of food through the gut.

Metronidazole is absolutely of no use. The fish has stopped eating long ago and there is no way into the semitic treatment with it. Flubendazole is absorbed through the skin and gills and is not eaten to be effective. It enters the fish's blood stream as a powerful anti-protozoal drug. It is effective to eliminate the parasitic Protozoa from the gut and allow the fish to swallow.

[email protected]


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Charles offers information and opinion(more on the info side) that is worth listenning to.He is one of the best resources for keepers with ill fish and a respected member of this site whose meds and info can be found FAR beyond just this site.He has helped many on this site and well beyond with diffacult to cure ilnesses and if any reference is needed search camallanus on this site to see how many people he has helped.
I would contact him if you want real help curing your fish(it does seem like you've been trying very hard).


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

Update?


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

try soaking food in garlic juice or add a few drops of vitachem to food to see if that stimulates appetite...

Zeke


----------

